
My Presentation about “Writing Maintainable, Modular and Scalable CSS” - ahmadalfy
https://speakerdeck.com/ahmad/writing-maintainable-modular-and-scalable-css
======
ahmadalfy
I conducted this presentation during a meetup in Egypt. There is a video of me
giving the talk but it is in Arabic. I will probably caption it :) Be gentle
please it's my first time to give a public talk :) Link to the YouTube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJNMdjtaaaY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJNMdjtaaaY)

